# OMC - Omegacorp Limited



## dutchie (10 March 2005)

*OMC - big mover*

OCM rose 70% today
Acquired uranium assets.


----------



## el_ninj0 (17 March 2005)

*Re: OMC - big mover*

OMC up 34.2% today. Probably not for the most environmentally ethical reasons however.


----------



## GreatPig (12 July 2005)

*Re: OMC - big mover*

Anyone have any theories on the reason for today's trading halt?

Cheers,
GP


----------



## danc (14 March 2006)

Got this one off uranium lists posted by Ann and Laurie,,not very old but charts look preety good,have taken a possie at .36..
Day and week to me show clear reverse head and shoulder pattens with the neck line being broken last week by a big strong green candle with volume.
Daily the adx and mavd are trending strong up.week stock has turned up with the mavd just crossing into possitive territory.
Retracement to the 50% mark of the major range on all time charts and has come strongly off this point.
Monthly looks to be trending strong with the low off the 50% mark showing a clear doji candle.Ann if you are around could you post a chart,any one have any input on the fundies please?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (14 March 2006)

Zimbabwe is a bad bad place to operate


----------



## Ann (14 March 2006)

Here is a chart just for fun....


----------



## ctp6360 (1 May 2006)

Up 20% so far today, does anyone know why? I'm just glad I own plenty of it, ha ha ha!


----------



## nizar (1 May 2006)

ctp6360 said:
			
		

> Up 20% so far today, does anyone know why? I'm just glad I own plenty of it, ha ha ha!




resource upgrade or more drilling results soon?

50mil market cap and with a JORC resource was a bit of a joke, maybe the markets has finally started to realise its potential


----------



## danc (10 May 2006)

Bought some more this morning,any one comment on to days announcement?


----------



## esprit (13 May 2006)

What exactly does this announcement mean for existing OMC holders?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (7 July 2006)

OMC's hard work has converted me over for the following reasons,

- It has focused on its JORC project in Zambia, which was ranked the 4th best place in the world to do mining business ahead of Australia which was dropped to 5th so its a safe place,

 - In addition they are focused on getting this project off the ground and having recently completed a capital raising which will top up the cash coffers to $13m plenty to see this project through to BFS/Pre-Development

- They are going for a heap leach operation = lower Cap Ex and AGIP already undertook studies to show it was doable in the late 1980's (but U3O8 Price bottomed from $20 to under $10 us/lb)

- Scoping study due soon,



- Priority to new IPO listing Mantra Resources Limited to list with all Tanzanian Interests


All in all, its cashed up, its no longer a spec and it will probably be the next ASX listed company into production


----------



## Sean K (3 August 2006)

Big triangle forming here. A step either way will be a very good sign of it's next direction. One to watch closely in the next week or so.


----------



## Sean K (7 August 2006)

IPO anounced today, but not much action. Anyone jumping into this for the float? Seems all uranium floats have done well recently. With it's key prospects in Tanzania, must have some interest.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (7 August 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> IPO anounced today, but not much action. Anyone jumping into this for the float? Seems all uranium floats have done well recently. With it's key prospects in Tanzania, must have some interest.





1 for 6 rights ain't exactly the best terms for a rights based float,

Still I've got 6 investment accounts, so I'll put in 6 applications for min $2000 surely at least 2 or 3 will succeed


----------



## Sean K (15 August 2006)

Could be breaking DOWN from this triangle. Not yet confirmed, volume still low, but be careful here.


----------



## Sean K (16 August 2006)

Ha, OMC moved back into it's trading pattern moving to a pointy point. 

Will be interesting to watch.......Might have to have a trade ready.


----------



## CanOz (16 August 2006)

Love your breakout posts Kennas, your better than my stock scanner at the moment.

Thanks,


----------



## Sean K (18 August 2006)

Might be breaking up. Watch for more volume for confirmed upward move out of triangle. Interesting. (don't hold)


----------



## Sean K (18 August 2006)

There's resistance at 60c so if it holds above that I might be in.


----------



## Sean K (18 August 2006)

Broken through, at $0.64, possible breakout. Not in. Put in order at $0.62, but missed it. Might catch it on a little pullback later. Not keen to chace just yet.


----------



## Sean K (18 August 2006)

Lesson to all: he who hesitates is lost. $0.68 now.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 August 2006)

Hi K-Man,

I actually had it break out twice, 1st failed breakout 8/8/06, I notice you then adjusted your triangle to make trading fit in, being a novice charter and lazy I didn't, so I noticed it breakout out on Wed this time above 55c (my triangle was actually a wedge, 

While I still am not 100% convinced about charting, I have to admit it was quite coincidental the breakout and all, 

Also probably helped that mkt is made aware JP Morgan becam a substanital holder,

I'm out, sold into strength, tidy quick profit


----------



## Sean K (18 August 2006)

Hey YT, Good work. Seems to pay to buy into these quick jumps atm. Not real great vol on this this am, so made me hesitate.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 August 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Hey YT, Good work. Seems to pay to buy into these quick jumps atm. Not real great vol on this this am, so made me hesitate.



I owe it to you, your Wedge/Pennant Theory was what made me jump in, 

Interesting to note its mkt cap is now @ the $100m mark


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 August 2006)

By the way, per you location, is that Brunswick St Melb? 

And whats the Black Cat?


----------



## Sean K (18 August 2006)

Yep, Fitzroy. BC is a bar about 50m from my front door. I spend too much time there. Will be there at 5.30, if you're about.

OMC came off highs and $0.65 playing resistance as expected. If it gets through this next level then $0.75 on the cards, so plenty of run left imo. Needs to hold above $0.60 though, which should be a decent support level now.


----------



## Sean K (18 August 2006)

Just held above $0.60, well at .60.

Pulled my bid as it started to come down noting no follow through and the likely dumping by traders. Wild day, glad I didn't chase it, not convinced of breakout. 

So, still not confirmed imo, will have to see how it goes next week.......Will $0.60 provide support?


----------



## nizar (18 August 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Interesting to note its mkt cap is now @ the $100m mark




Actually its closer to $60million

They have only about 100million shares on issue


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (19 August 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Actually its closer to $60million
> 
> They have only about 100million shares on issue




Nope 150m, quoted + unquoted including recent placement,


Its essential to check the Appendix 3B reports and look at the quoted and unqouted to get a fully dilluted mkt cap  


So 150m and price was around 65c mark when I posted = $97.5m 

Point is that $100m mkt cap can become a barrier to overcome (See COE) and once overcome if it falls through you see alot of selling exists (Again see COE)


----------



## nizar (19 August 2006)

Sorry YT ur quite right i forgot about the placement


----------



## Sean K (21 August 2006)

I'm becomming more confident that this is starting to break up, after sellers won control of OMC after that huge rise and then sell off last Thursday. Needs to stay above $0.60 before I'll consider a buy. Still very interesting position.


----------



## Sean K (21 August 2006)

In at $0.61, looks to be going up.


----------



## nizar (22 August 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> In at $0.61, looks to be going up.




yeah kennas i got in monday as well at 59c... looks to be a winner... volumes are looking healthy and have been picking up the last week or so...

look at the depth and see how thin the sell side is... if the volume is there 2mrw like around half mil 70c is possible...


----------



## 56gsa (23 August 2006)

Could the recent interest in OMC be because the priority entitlement date closed off on 21 AUgust for the Mantra IPO?

Anyone exmained the prospectus for Mantra - worth a look?


----------



## Sean K (23 August 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> yeah kennas i got in monday as well at 59c... looks to be a winner... volumes are looking healthy and have been picking up the last week or so...
> 
> look at the depth and see how thin the sell side is... if the volume is there 2mrw like around half mil 70c is possible...




Sell side still very thin. Perhaps those buying in for the priority issue are going to hold for the issue unless they get a big premium now.


----------



## nizar (23 August 2006)

56gsa said:
			
		

> Could the recent interest in OMC be because the priority entitlement date closed off on 21 AUgust for the Mantra IPO?
> 
> Anyone exmained the prospectus for Mantra - worth a look?




*5,000sq km of land in Tanzania
*OMC spin-off
*Good history of drilling and high grades have been found
*Raising only $6.4million ---> market cap of only $6.4million on listing
*22million shares priority offer
*10million shares public offer
*Priority for OMC shareholders; but only 1-for-6... not the best conditions i must say if u hold 60,000 OMC shares ($30k worth) u can only apply for 10,000 ($2k worth) of Mantra shares under priority offer and the rest under public offer

I might have a deeper look into this but it looks good; at this market cap u cant really go wrong


----------



## 56gsa (23 August 2006)

thanks nizar - might be worthwhile having a thread on uranium floats - performance of recent ones, as well as upcoming ones - i know MTN and BTV shareholders also have priority for upcoming U308 floats... if i get time today might start this off...


----------



## nizar (23 August 2006)

Good to see someone FINALLY opened the bidding

I thought it was in trading halt for a second there, all we need now is volume and a close above 65c and its game on...


----------



## Sean K (25 August 2006)

OMC rising very steadily. Nice 300K parcel just went thrugh at $0.68, looks to be generally going up now. Next target $0.75. I'm just trading this so will probably jump out there, depending on any anns.


----------



## nizar (26 August 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> OMC rising very steadily. Nice 300K parcel just went thrugh at $0.68, looks to be generally going up now. Next target $0.75. I'm just trading this so will probably jump out there, depending on any anns.




yeh kennas i saw that 300k chomp
this ones looking good, as u say rising steadily buy slow and steady wins the race and increasing volumes
75c is the first point of resistance, will need volume to smash it and it may well do, we'll see how it goes next week


----------



## Sean K (29 August 2006)

Hmmm, failed above $0.65. Should be supported at $0.60 on the chart.


----------



## 56gsa (31 August 2006)

article frm mining news - not a big resource (6000t?)  PNN has JORC 6740t in SAust and EQN has 9500t in Zambia with copper mine

Looks like it failed to break $100m mkt capital mark as YT predicted...

__________________________________
Bigger resource at Kariba 

Tuesday, 29 August 2006

URANIUM explorer OmegaCorp has increased the inferred resource at its Kariba project in Zambia by about 25% to 13.7 million pounds, ahead of a 10,000m drill program set to finish in November.

The Mutanga deposit hosts 6.2Mlb uranium, with the Dibwe deposit hosting 6.6Mlb. The remaining 900,000lb is spread across the Mutanga East, Mutanga West and Mutanga Extensions at Kariba.

The biggest increase came at Dibwe, rising from 4.7Mlb to 6.6Mlb.

Finore Mining Consultants calculated the resource upgrade for OmegaCorp, based on recently acquired historical data and the company's drilling program from last year.

Two rigs are onsite at Kariba starting a 10,000m diamond and reverse circulation drilling program which aims to increase the size and confidence level of the resources.

Shares in OmegaCorp closed 1.5c (2.3%) lower at 63.5c.


----------



## 56gsa (5 September 2006)

Announcement re rock chips in surrounding country...  drilling to extend resource to start


----------



## nizar (8 September 2006)

Omegacorp Eyes Further Resource Upgrade And Early Mine Start On African Uranium Project

Adelaide, Sept 7, 2006 (ACN Newswire) - Significant opportunity exists to further increase the resource and move rapidly into production at a uranium project wholly-owned by ASX-listed OmegaCorp Limited
(ASX: OMC) in the African state of Zambia.

"There is considerable project upside as we have an existing JORC standard resource from only two of the five key prospects at the Kariba uranium project," OmegaCorp's Managing Director, Mr Matthew Yates, said today.

Addressing the Paydirt Media 2006 Africa Downunder Conference in Perth today, Mr Yates said the project aimed to move to a bankable feasibility study by year's end.

"We have re-adjusted our project horizons inwards now, as a result of a resource upgrade announced last week, to near-term production goals," Mr Yates said.

"Our short-term aim is to complete the current scoping study and through the extensive drilling program currently underway, further increase Kariba's resources."

Kariba has a JORC-classifed Inferred Resource, increased last week to 16.4 million tonnes, grading 380 ppm for 13.7 million pounds uranium oxide.

The scoping study has so far confirmed an 80% metallurgical recovery at Kariba via alkali leach.

Mr Yates said additional resource potential lay in further resource definition and/or infill drilling of the nearby deposits, Bungua, Mutanga East and West and Dibwe East and North deposits.

"Bungua is a priority for drill testing as it features visible mineralisation in several localities, high grade rock chip samples in excess of 3.8% uranium oxide, historical drill intercepts up to 1.6% and all of its known mineralisation is shallow with 75% of historical intercepts being less than 30 metres depth," Mr Yates said.

http://www.acnnewswire.net/press/en/...onference.html

Hmm...

BFS to start by end of the year

I think that plus the resource upgrades in November (?) from the Mutanga and Dibwe and Bungua (!!) drilling programs will take the markets attention as they will see OMC is serious about becoming a near term producer...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (7 November 2006)

Gapped open above 75c resistance is this a breakout?


----------



## Sean K (7 November 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Gapped open above 75c resistance is this a breakout?



I think so.


----------



## nizar (7 November 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Gapped open above 75c resistance is this a breakout?




I'll jump on once its in blue skies, past 89.5c, ill miss the first 10% (as opposed to buying now) but theres alot of potential with this stock. Bungua could be massive.


----------



## nizar (7 November 2006)

What is the all-time high close for this one?
intraday i think 89.5 or 90c


----------



## Simmo (7 November 2006)

Highest close was 86.5


----------



## Simmo (7 November 2006)

Its looks like it might reach that all time high close.

Looking very strong


----------



## Simmo (7 November 2006)

The close suprised me. Those bids at the end just came out of no where.

Closed at 90 cents which is an all time high. 

Highest intraday previously was 89.5 and highest previous close 86.5


----------



## nizar (7 November 2006)

Simmo said:
			
		

> The close suprised me. Those bids at the end just came out of no where.
> 
> Closed at 90 cents which is an all time high.
> 
> Highest intraday previously was 89.5 and highest previous close 86.5




Yes Simmo. EVE/OMC tag team, im loving it.
2mrw should be good, but its only the beginning of this run, i would expect drilling results in the next 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Sean K (7 November 2006)

Great opporunity for a very positive day trade if overseas markes are ok. The positive momentum will come through allowing us to get in early and out quickly. Would not wont to be holding a speccie overnight atm. Play it smart.


----------



## nizar (7 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Great opporunity for a very positive day trade if overseas markes are ok. The positive momentum will come through allowing us to get in early and out quickly. Would not wont to be holding a speccie overnight atm. Play it smart.




Neither would I.
I really thought about buying OMC at 91c right before the close thinking it could gap up 2mrw, but then i thought otherwise.
I actually did alot of selling today, havent done that in a long time.
KZL and CBH both up >30% in the past 3-4 weeks gotta be happy with that.
I tread much more carefully now after giving back so much paper profits in May


----------



## afroboy (14 November 2006)

I know what you mean Nizar... I would'e benefited from some selling on that day also... the run up was just too good...   

I'm holding EVE and OMC for the long term... not going to buy any more, but definitely not going to sell any either...


----------



## Sean K (14 November 2006)

afroboy said:
			
		

> I know what you mean Nizar... I would'e benefited from some selling on that day also... the run up was just too good...
> 
> I'm holding EVE and OMC for the long term... not going to buy any more, but definitely not going to sell any either...



This has failed terribly since breaking out crazily from $0.75. Brave man holding this atm. 

I'll be looking for an opp soon to get back into this, but not now. Maybe if it bounces off $0.75.


----------



## afroboy (14 November 2006)

Thanks for the chart kennas, I appreciate your input !  Do you think it will come back to fill the gap?

I expect that announcements of a resource upgrade (inferred to indicated) and some significant drilling results from Bungua will get things moving along quite nicely... hopefully within the next few weeks...

I hate seeing red on my daily position statement, but I'm in this one for the long term...


----------



## radio-active man (20 November 2006)

today's action does not look to crash hot. I know someone is selling bigtime but I wonder who is soaking all these up...


----------



## nizar (22 November 2006)

nice white candle today  
filled the gap as well


----------



## Sean K (22 November 2006)

afroboy said:
			
		

> Thanks for the chart kennas, I appreciate your input !  Do you think it will come back to fill the gap?



Well, it hasn't really filled that gap, but it did bounce off $0.75. Still, not a renewal of the upward trend yet.....


----------



## nizar (22 November 2006)

Kennas, wasnt the gap between 74 and 76 cents?
And didnt some trades occur today at those prices, so the gap is filled?

Maybe u need to give me a tutorial on gap theory, then, please


----------



## Gurgler (22 November 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> nice white candle today
> filled the gap as well



 Nizar/Kennas, sorry to ask what may seem an obvious question, but what is the significance of the white candle (as against the red stick of dynamite!).

Perhaps, I should be looking elsewhere for a tute on charts. I think I saw a reference from you the other day, but can't locate it now.

Still on a learning curve, here!


----------



## nizar (22 November 2006)

Gurgler said:
			
		

> Nizar/Kennas, sorry to ask what may seem an obvious question, but what is the significance of the white candle (as against the red stick of dynamite!).




White candle is when the stock closes above the opening price, and red candle is when the stock closes below the opening price.

A white candle is bullish because if a stock closes at the top of its days trading range, theres about a 70-80% chance that it will gap up higher on the following trading days open.


----------



## Gurgler (22 November 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> White candle is when the stock closes above the opening price, and red candle is when the stock closes below the opening price.
> 
> A white candle is bullish because if a stock closes at the top of its days trading range, theres about a 70-80% chance that it will gap up higher on the following trading days open.




Thanks, Nizar - appreciate it.


----------



## Gurgler (23 November 2006)

Gurgler said:
			
		

> Perhaps, I should be looking elsewhere for a tute on charts. I think I saw a reference from you the other day, but can't locate it now.




Found it (at MGW thread) - http://stockcharts.com/education/

Thanks Kennas


----------



## Sean K (23 November 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Kennas, wasnt the gap between 74 and 76 cents?
> And didnt some trades occur today at those prices, so the gap is filled?
> 
> Maybe u need to give me a tutorial on gap theory, then, please




You think you are right Nizar, although I'm not sure how many trades occurred in that region which might influence the validacy (is that a word) of the gap closure. I had a lok at the time and I thought it was like just a couple of trades, so I don't know how valid it was. 

Anywho, had a closer look at Gap Theory and perhaps what we saw was a Gap - Exhaustion.

*Gap - Exhaustion*

After an extended or long move, a gap in the direction of the current move is called an exhaustion gap. For an exhaustion gap to be considered valid, prices should reverse soon after the gap and close the gap. An exhaustion gap is confirmed when prices reverse soon afterwards and move above (or "close") the gap. After an extended advance, an exhaustion gap would be confirmed when prices reverse soon afterwards and move below the gap.

What do you reckon?


----------



## nizar (23 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> You think you are right Nizar, although I'm not sure how many trades occurred in that region which might influence the validacy (is that a word) of the gap closure. I had a lok at the time and I thought it was like just a couple of trades, so I don't know how valid it was.
> 
> Anywho, had a closer look at Gap Theory and perhaps what we saw was a Gap - Exhaustion.
> 
> ...





Hmmm yeh....

Maybe the gap isnt filled yet until there is a candle starting from at or below 74c going to 76c or above and the tail doesnt count?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 November 2006)

I crunched the numbers on the NPV of Kariba 

The fixed assumptions (per their scoping study) were 
Resource - JORC 16.5Mt@0.038% = 13.5M lbs U
Cap Ex $90m US = $130m AUD (My max estimate theirs was like $60m US)
Aud/Usd = 0.7   Cash Costs = $25 us/lb
I have assumed they use 100% debt finance which is unrealistic

@ $40 us/lb U spot NPV = $160m = $1
@ $50 us/lb U spot NPV = $350m = $2.30
@ $60 us/lb U spot NPV = $545m = $3.50
@ $70 us/lb U spot NPV = $740m = $4.75


Most likely scenario is they double resource and recieve LT contract price avg of $50 us lb and the debt fund 60% = $80m Equity 40% = $50m

Equity is made up of a placement of 50m shares @ $1 (ie in 6 months time when SP is $1.20+

So under this scenario total issued capital = 200m
JORC = 35Mt @ 0.035% = 25M lbs U (not exactly double)
Cap Ex and Cash costs the same

@ U price $50 us/lb NPV = $765m = $3.80 ish


Alot of promise for OMC


----------



## nizar (23 November 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I crunched the numbers on the NPV of Kariba
> 
> The fixed assumptions (per their scoping study) were
> Resource - JORC 16.5Mt@0.038% = 13.5M lbs U
> ...




YT heres my figures.

I had to rehash mine this morning, i assumed us$12/lb costs initially, now ill plug in us$25/lb.

Assumptions:
*30million lb resource
*2m/lb/year production for 15 years
*us$25/lb costs increasing 5%pa
*us$3m/pa admin costs (increasing 3%pa inflation)
*us$5m/pa on exploration 
*CapEx at A$80million (us$60m as per announcement), to be funded 50:50: debt:equity, 10% interest pa on 35mil loan, and 30million shares at $1.50 to raise the cash of $45mil (so 180million shares outstanding in total) 
*uranium spot price of us$80/lb throughout (as average). Remember they are starting in mid-2008.
*aud/usd exchange rate of 0.75

TOTAL NPV = us$413,916,087.08
TOTAL # SHARES = 180,000,000
VALUE PER SHARE = us$2.30
VALUE PER SHARE = au$3.07


----------



## nizar (24 November 2006)

New uptrend is now confirmed.
A close above 85c today and its game on.
All time highs soon.


----------



## Morgan (27 November 2006)

Breaking into blue sky and preparing for a crack at the $1 psychological barrier. :bigun2:


----------



## Simmo (27 November 2006)

Looks like that resistance at $1 has gone - taken in one hit for 250,000 in blue sky now.


----------



## afroboy (27 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> This has failed terribly since breaking out crazily from $0.75. Brave man holding this atm.
> 
> I'll be looking for an opp soon to get back into this, but not now. Maybe if it bounces off $0.75.




I guess it pays to be brave!!


----------



## michael_selway (27 November 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> New uptrend is now confirmed.
> A close above 85c today and its game on.
> All time highs soon.




**** crazy stuff, but numbers look though

thx

MS


----------



## Sean K (27 November 2006)

afroboy said:
			
		

> I guess it pays to be brave!!



Well, I hate to say it but it *did *bounced off support at $0.75 and I did not buy because I was too busy watching AGS et al go ape.


----------



## afroboy (27 November 2006)

It will be interesting to see what tomorrow brings... all time high could bring a whole new group of traders to the stock.

All we need is a good announcement from EVE tomorrow, and for some of us it will be a very profitable week


----------



## nizar (27 November 2006)

Kennas,

Im in at 96c. Break of all time highs.
Volume confirmation is there.

This is only the beginning for OMC.
Bungua results due soon.

It was only a matter of time for this to be rerated.

DYL and AGS market cap of >$300million.
OMC have a JORC resource and scoping studies are completed.


----------



## nizar (28 November 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Kennas,
> 
> Im in at 96c. Break of all time highs.
> Volume confirmation is there.
> ...




Last half hour.
The professionals close the market they say.

I wonder if that 200k buyer at 95c will step up?

He probably likes his chances of getting filled by ^$@#^&&@^^&@#

LOL   

Anyways, even if tomorrow is a down day, id really like to see it bounce off 90c.


----------



## Sean K (28 November 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Last half hour.
> The professionals close the market they say.
> 
> I wonder if that 200k buyer at 95c will step up?
> ...



I'm going to wait for a little consolidation here. I might miss out, but just going to play it conservative for now.


----------



## Bullion (1 December 2006)

Trading Halt!

Hope its good news


----------



## nizar (1 December 2006)

Bullion said:
			
		

> Trading Halt!
> 
> Hope its good news




Yep I've got a few of these.
Lets see what happens.
Bungua results perhaps?


----------



## nizar (2 December 2006)

Well if it was bad news it (typically) would have been released after close on Friday.


----------



## Sean K (2 December 2006)

I sold these at about $0.70.   

I haven't looked at them thoroughly for a while. Chart looks good.

Trading halt:

Maybe Mavuzi results. Testing was done in Nov.
Could be considerable resource upgrade at KUP maybe from Bungua.
They need $60m to get the KUP going so could be ann on how that's going to be funded. They only had $11m at the end of the Sep Qtr.

Just why did I sell this?   
I think I did on a tchnical indicator.


----------



## nizar (2 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Just why did I sell this?
> I think I did on a tchnical indicator.




Which indicator is that?
Price breakout through previous resistance on high volume (see monday 27/11) is a BUY indicator for me.


----------



## nizar (2 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Trading halt:
> 
> Maybe Mavuzi results. Testing was done in Nov.
> Could be considerable resource upgrade at KUP maybe from Bungua.
> They need $60m to get the KUP going so could be ann on how that's going to be funded. They only had $11m at the end of the Sep Qtr.




$11million is enough for the drilling and resource upgrade.
$60million is for mine construction CAPEX. Will probably be funded sometime mid next year.

I think its Bungua drilling results. Maybe not a resource upgrade just yet.


----------



## Sean K (2 December 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> WHich indicator is that?
> Price breakout through previous resistance on high volume (see monday 27/11) is a BUY indicator for me.



I made a mistake selling at $0.78 when it was falling from the $0.90 peak. The 'indicator' I thought I used was the drop through $0.80 which was a very short term support level. (in my analysis at the time) Also, at the time I wasn't trusting my theory that $0.75 would be a support level, which it was. I think at the time I was worried about the market in general and was getting out of a lot of positions...Having said that, I made an ok profit.


----------



## afroboy (4 December 2006)

Announcement just out...

Does the voluntary suspension of trading mean that the upcoming announcement won't be made prior to trading commencing tomorrow (Tuesday) ?


----------



## afroboy (4 December 2006)

Read on another forum that apparently the upcoming announcement is a rights issue or placement.   

Announcement to be made on Wednesday morning apparently.


----------



## mmmmining (4 December 2006)

afroboy said:
			
		

> Read on another forum that apparently the upcoming announcement is a rights issue or placement.
> 
> Announcement to be made on Wednesday morning apparently.




Rights issue will be a quicky. More like placement. The greedy underwriter might want deep discount, OMC might not want to give up easily.  The existing shareholder's best chance might be a SSP.


----------



## nizar (4 December 2006)

afroboy said:
			
		

> Read on another forum that apparently the upcoming announcement is a rights issue or placement.
> 
> Announcement to be made on Wednesday morning apparently.




I dont think so.
Theyve got 10million in the bank.


----------



## Bullion (5 December 2006)

What's going on with OMC? When can we expect some news?


----------



## noobs (5 December 2006)

voluntary suspension till tomorrow


----------



## nizar (5 December 2006)

noobs said:
			
		

> voluntary suspension till tomorrow



Says who?
The suspension can last for as long as required until an announcement can be released. That may be 2mrw, next week, whenever.

I dont think its good news otherwise there wouldnt be these hassles.

The best type of trading halts are the ones like MLS had on monday 27th. Lasts for only 5mins. Then share price goes up for 30% in the next few hours.


----------



## afroboy (5 December 2006)

Buys so far have been small, but worth a read perhaps...



> *Major Drilling buys three African mining companies*
> Last Updated: Monday, December 4, 2006 | 10:12 AM AT
> CBC News
> 
> ...


----------



## nizar (5 December 2006)

Afro wats the point of your article?

How does OMC fit the description of "3 companies for $12.5million" ??

$125mil maybe...


----------



## Simmo (6 December 2006)

Looks like OMC has a takeover offer at $1.10.

I think the offer is a bit low considering we don't even have Bungua results yet. 

Wait and see what happens once OMC resumes trading I guess

http://www.denisonmines.com/files/objects/Dec5-06pr.pdf


----------



## afroboy (6 December 2006)

$1.10 is disappointing... my vote is no.

I'm surprised the Directors have unanimously decided to accept it.


----------



## afroboy (6 December 2006)

$1.10 is only a 10% premium to the last traded price.

I am not happy


----------



## Wilson! (6 December 2006)

I don't hold, but I would say a big fat *NO * 

You guys can't be at all happy with that
What for those who only held say $1000, they make $100?


----------



## mmmmining (6 December 2006)

No way, why not the board sell themselves as slaves for Canadians? 

HMR and RPT were sold to Canadian before. Each of them would be worth more than twice of the price at ann after a couple of months. 

DEN have to pay $2.2 to get my vote.


----------



## noobs (6 December 2006)

Heard it on the grapevine Nizar


----------



## nizar (6 December 2006)

$1.10 wats this rubbish, and they accepted as well   
Bungua must be like, uneconomic or something, for them to accept this


----------



## Bullion (6 December 2006)

Noob question, when can we expect this to open again?


----------



## nizar (6 December 2006)

Bullion said:
			
		

> Noob question, when can we expect this to open again?




Hopefully after a counter bid from paladin


----------



## Bullion (6 December 2006)

: 

We can dream can't we?  Just wondering as I am on holidays and fly home this afternoon so won't really have access to the net today


----------



## nizar (6 December 2006)

Inexperienced management team.
Very disappointed.
They are supposed to say:
"This offer fundamentally undervalues the company..."
You know the script, so does every1, but not Yates that clown  

You should NEVER accept the first offer. Only 10% premium to the close on thursday, wat a joke....


----------



## Bullion (6 December 2006)

And whats the deal with the "OMC will not initiate any other takeover offers from other companies" part?

So they are saying that the only chance of a rival bid is when another company comes to them?


----------



## Sean K (6 December 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Hopefully after a counter bid from paladin



Big possibility.


----------



## nizar (6 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Big possibility.




Do you know what i think?
Bungua results were disappointing.
Infill drilling COULD NOT increase their confidence in the existing JORC (inferred) resource.

So other than release this info to the market and the share price gets smashed to 50c, hey takeover comes along $1.10, beauty, lets accept.

First takeover bid should never be accepted, coz then theres speculation that the company taking over (ie. Denison) will increase their offer price and every1 benefits.

Look what happened to TYC.

But who cares, as long as its going up, ill stay in.


----------



## ctp6360 (6 December 2006)

Trading halt is over, up 16%


----------



## mmmmining (6 December 2006)

Watch out another Canadians maybe on the move soon or later. Laramide Resources Ltd (LAM.TO) has 15% of UEQ through Lagoon Creek Recources Pty Ltd. Sounds familiar? LAM.TO farm in Lagoon Creek project belong to ARU. Lagoon Creek is extremely highly prospective, and in NT with no serious political issue. So I will keep on on both UEQ and ARU, or the NuPower spin-off.


----------



## nizar (6 December 2006)

Small parcels going through now.
Lets see how the professionals close this in the last hour.


----------



## afroboy (6 December 2006)

OMC top 20 hold ~70%

OMC top 40 hold 78%

I spoke to the company today and the $1.10 share price is based ONLY on the 13.7mil pound resource... ie. it does not factor in any potential upgrade to the existing resource based on further drilling at Dibwe and Mutanga, which has already been completed. It also has no factor for any potential upside from Bungua which could be massive... drilling has also been completed there.

All drilling samples from Dibwe, Mutanga and Bungua are currently at the lab and results will be released to the market as they become available (most likely early January).

If that increases the resource estimate from 13.7mil pounds then is the $1.10/share offer still appropriate?!?!

Also, drilling results may make it possible to upgrade the resource catagory of Dibwe and Mutanga to JORC compliant indicated.  We all already know this, but it's important to note that managements decision to recommend the offer is based ONLY on the existing 13.7mil lb uranium.  I get the impression that after drilling results are released to the market, things will progress from there...

You do the logic.


----------



## mmmmining (6 December 2006)

afroboy said:
			
		

> OMC top 20 hold ~70%
> 
> OMC top 40 hold 78%
> 
> ...




If this is the case, we should ask the removal of the whole board. How could they recommend a deal before significant drilling results? In poker game, it is blind bet. In mining business, the drilling results are everything if there is anything, or isn't anything. 

Either the Board know the drilling results are going to be too bad, or they are too stupid. Either way they should be fired.


----------



## nizar (6 December 2006)

I think drill results were bad.
Bungua had nothing and infill drilling couldnt raise the confidence interval of their resource.

Simple as that.

Its the only explanation that makes sense.


----------



## nizar (6 December 2006)

I could just imagine the conversation going on over at Denison over the weekend.

Boss: Oh there you are you number crunchers, so have you got the figures on OMC?

Analysts: Boss, we reckon OMCs worth around au$1.50. Thats a fair premium i know, but they got heaps of uranium, and i reckon we could flog it off as a spin-off for a half a billion next year.

Boss: Sounds good, but au$1.50, hahaha no way we're paying that. Try offer them around au$1.30.

Boss: Actually wait i heard Yates was a bit of a tosser, try au$1.10, its only a 10% premium to their last close, but its worth a try!
(most takeovers are 33-35% premium)

Analysts: Are you sure boss, we'll get turned down for sure!

Boss: Never overestimate Australians!


----------



## mmmmining (6 December 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> I could just imagine the conversation going on over at Denison over the weekend.
> 
> Boss: Oh there you are you number crunchers, so have you got the figures on OMC?
> 
> ...




hahaha, I like it. Well done, mate.


----------



## afroboy (6 December 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> I could just imagine the conversation going on over at Denison over the weekend.
> 
> Boss: Oh there you are you number crunchers, so have you got the figures on OMC?
> 
> ...




Clever, but for some reason it's not making me laugh right now


----------



## afroboy (6 December 2006)

A good read...



> Uranium miner Denison launches offer for Australia's OmegaCorp
> Vulnerable to competing bids, analysts say
> ANDY HOFFMAN
> 
> ...


----------



## mmmmining (6 December 2006)

afroboy said:
			
		

> A good read...




Thanks for the info. I would say the rest of shareholder will say "NO" a big big "NO"


----------



## mmmmining (6 December 2006)

There is a video from ROBTV In the slot of Tue/4:45 PM ET 
http://www.robtv.com/shows/past_archive.tv?day=tue

DEN.TO's CEO said "Wait and See.... Only time will tell" when asked about whether the premium is enough to win over other shareholders.

Look, even DEN.TO is not sure that the price is high enough, How could OMC board recommend it to us? What a joke.


----------



## afroboy (11 December 2006)

Denison obviously know about potential upgrades to the resource estimate at Kariba, but this is the first I have read of them acknowledging it.  Hopefully there are other companies out there also aware of Bungua's (or Dungua's, hehe) potential...

I guess we'll all know in January when drilling results are released 



> *MERGER - Denison to absorb OmegaCorp*
> 
> TORONTO - DENISON MINES has announced its takeover plans for OMEGACORP of Australia. Omega has a portfolio of uranium projects in southern Africa, including the advanced stage Kariba project in Zambia.
> 
> ...




From: http://www.canadianminingjournal.com/issues/ISArticle.asp?id=63177&issue=12102006


----------



## mmmmining (22 December 2006)

The board and the company has give away another present to the Canadians for taxation problem. I would not mind paying tax by Canadians or by myself for some free shares. I don't know why the board think it differently.

 Now you don't have the free share for the NuCo, you have to pay for it through priority offer. The NeCo doesn't not have the uranium right after I carefully read it. What a joke!


----------



## dutchie (22 December 2006)

I bet the directors are making more than $1.10 out of their shares!!!

Why would you close the door to other bids??????

More than a joke mmm'g - its a scandal and ASX should look into it.

A Christmas present to the directors and Denison.

Cheers

Dutchie


----------



## bigt (15 January 2007)

OK, any reason I should keep holding these? Haven't moved in weeks,whilst other opportunities are going by...are we due any key results soon / or is this going to stagnate until the buyout is finalised...if so..any ideas when this may be?


----------



## mmmmining (15 January 2007)

bigt said:
			
		

> OK, any reason I should keep holding these? Haven't moved in weeks,whilst other opportunities are going by...are we due any key results soon / or is this going to stagnate until the buyout is finalised...if so..any ideas when this may be?



I am out of it completely at 1.155, and 1.13 a few weeks ago, and reinvest the money on other uranium stocks. 

I guess holders is hoping a very good drilling result, and DEN will increase the offer when institutions refuse to accept current offer.


----------



## afroboy (15 January 2007)

I've sold half.  Keeping half to see if anything happens.

What other U stocks did you go for ?


----------



## mmmmining (15 January 2007)

afroboy said:
			
		

> I've sold half.  Keeping half to see if anything happens.
> 
> What other U stocks did you go for ?



We are at stage of crazy speculation on uranium. Choose a bunch of uranium stocks randomly could beat any highly paid in depth research. Just close your eye.......


----------



## afroboy (15 January 2007)

I feel most Uranium stocks are definitely fully valued at the moment, but am just trying to get a feel for which will be the best ones to go for when the opportunity arises.  ie. when 3-mine policy is defnitely changed, significant market correction, etc.


----------



## Joe Blow (15 January 2007)

afroboy said:
			
		

> I feel most Uranium stocks are definitely fully valued at the moment, but am just trying to get a feel for which will be the best ones to go for when the opportunity arises.  ie. when 3-mine policy is defnitely changed, significant market correction, etc.




Lets keep this thread to discussion about OMC.

We already have a thread on uranium stocks. Perhaps this should be discussed there.


----------



## mmmmining (1 February 2007)

How can you have targets statement a week ahead of Bidders Statement? As an ex-shareholder, I may not have the right to question the board's integrity. But it makes me LOL.


----------



## nizar (2 March 2007)

A bit of movement today.
Upto 1.20 and 1.19 last.

There was a 130k buy at 1.15 in the morning.

Hasnt traded at these prices EVER.

A counter bid perhaps?

PDN to have a go after missing out on SMM??


----------



## nizar (11 April 2007)

Hmmm a bit of a run this morning.
All the time highs now.

I wonder what this stock would be trading at if the takeover never happened....


----------

